# TOBA Fundraiser



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Hello, Everyone!

TOBA has started the planning for its annual fundraiser. As many of you know, this is the only means of revenue that keeps TOBA running. 

We have not yet set a date and are looking for ideas on how to have a good bash and raise a couple of dollars. 

I am really looking for a bunch of help from you folks! What we have done the past few years has been nothing less than spectacular! 

Anything that you can do this time around will be appreciated more than you will ever know!

I'll be posting some pics of the past fundraisers to refresh some memories and inspire some new ones.

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

You can count on me to do what I do best....LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We'll be there! I can get American Rodsmith rods from uncle Robert!

Where is Tlo? Is he still involved? Will there be a TOBA tourney?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*Last TOBA fundraiser*

Dang good turnout


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

*Toba*

Lots of new people in here, you might splain what TOBA is? Website?


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

http://www.tobaforum.org


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*WhoooHoooo......, Party, Party*

Ill be there to help in anyway I can.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Geesh! 

BadHabit and CoolChange, Thanks for jumping right in! Methinks I'll try to get a couple of small hogs for the cooking. If any of you good folks out there haven't had Darrell's bbq yet, you don't know what you're missing!

Rick, Thanks for getting the link to the TOBA website on here for me.

BRIEFLY: TOBA is the organization that formed to fight the City of Galveston in its attempts to basically privatize the beaches on the island. The acronym stands for Texas Open Beach Advocates and Texas Open Beaches Act. We put a good fight in Galveston and are still fighting with the City and General Land Office to get the City to do what is right. The most recent victory was getting the ADA walkover for Col Robbins in Pirates Beach West subdivision after he was told he couldn't have one because they didn't want to draw people with disabilities into the subdivision.

A couple of other noteworthy events that occurred recenty include the inspection of ADA access to the beaches by investigators of the National Park Service from Washington, DC; a face-to-face with the land commissioner in Austin when we got him to state that he will support changes to the Open Beaches Act that will make it harder for local governments to restrict vehicular access to the beaches; the TOBA guided tour of beach access on Galveston Island for the deputy commissioner, coastal resources, the director of coastal stewardship and his primary assistant. 

We have recently been giving advice to some folks in Corpus Christi who want to fight the closing of nearly one mile of beach just south of Packery Channel. CC received a report from a Georgia consulting firm that the area could bring over $780 million in development over the next 20 years. Sound familiar to those of you who followed the Galveston fiasco?

During the last legislative session, we were instrumental in defeating several pieces of legislation that would have been very bad for the beaches and would have further weakened the Open Beaches Act. One bill that didn't pass would have allowed for a geotextile tube to be placed on the beach from the bridge at San Luis Pass out around the houses on Treasure Island and let the land commissioner declare the tube to be the line of vegetation (where the beach starts). The problem here is that the houses are currently on the beach as defined by the Open Beaches Act. This change would have permitted the land commissioner to essentially eliminate the beach in that area so the State wouldn't have to make the people move the houses as is now required by the law.

Anyway, if you newbies go and check out the TOBA website, you can get caught up on recent events. 

Harbormaster, to answer your question, no, Tim hasn't been actively involved with TOBA stuff since he took his new job and resigned as president. I think he needed to clear his head for a while!!!! American Rodsmith rods would be awesome. I've tried to win one the past two fundraisers and keep coming up empty handed!

Y'all pay attention to upcoming issues of Texas Fish and Game. There will be some articles about fishing and beach access co-written by Jim Smarr of Recreational Fishing Alliance and me. The first one gives the story of Galveston and how hard it is to find the beach there.

Oh yeah, we are also starting a drive for a state constitutional amendment that will give us the right to drive on the beaches. That one should be fun!

I'll post some more photos tonight.

Tom Brown
President, Texas Open Beach Advocates (for the newbies)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tom, I can help out too. One weekend to avoid is the last weekend of Sept. The Lone Star Rally is in town then and this year, they are expecting close to a million attendees.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Count me in too!!!*

I'd like to help out as best as I can. If it's on a Saturday I might be working but I'm sure I can get by sometime.

Badhabit, if you're cookin count me in to help out with the meat. I'll sponsor as much meat as I can. I'm sure I can do 5 briskets or so. I think Sam's sells briskets by the case. So maybe I can do one of those. Let me know what I can do to help out.

Brad Greuter
281-467-4285
Texas Contract Floors


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm...let me know when and I'll try to be there.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

What y'all think about September 17th? It's a Saturday, not the last one in September, nor Labor Day and the weather should be cooling down some. Weekends in October are usually taken up getting ready for deer season.

Do we want to try to do this at the San Leon Pavillion again? That place has worked out really well in the past. It's a good spot for fishing and running a tourny. Does anyone have the info on who to contact to reserve it?

Shaddy, it would be great if you could come down out of the mountains for this! You need an excuse to come to the shore, anyway, don't you?

Tom


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like as good a date as any. I didn't see anything on the CCA, SCA, or RFA websites for that date. I know Mont normally does his birthday party around then...


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Early Teal Opener September 17 - 25


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Don't worry about scheduling over my party, the LCPD still hasn't gotten over the one from two years ago, lmao.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

The reason I remember that is my birthday is right before yours! I'll be having a party at my new house on my birthday, and I'll try to make the TOBA fundraiser also. Is Oct 1 a bad date for anything? I can't remember what date it has been in the past...


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Bring it on....Can't wait.

Whatever date it is...I'll make it happen. Sept 17th will still be warm and is only 7 weeks away though. Oct may be a little cooler?

I know everyone here appreciates all of your work.

Drew


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Tom*

Count me in. PM or call me. Ready to help. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I can't remember what date it has been in the past...


 Just tossed a flyer from last year in the trash a few days ago. I think it was mid May, the 15th or 16th.

Count us in too, we'll help out with plates & utencils again and should be available to do some cooking too. Will try to help out with raffle items too.

Are we figuring on BBQ again?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

October works better for me too. I allmost died at the last one it was so hot.  But yea. Count me in. Yall know how I feel about this issue.

Hummm! Got some RC buds. Maybe a race for charity...................


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

We should have a cool front or 3 by Oct 15th.


----------



## SIR-LAUNCH-ALOT (May 1, 2005)

TOM, T.O.B.A. can count on me for 2 briskets for ya'll to cook and a $40 retail item to raffle or whatever. P.M. me for my #. Jamie


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Okay,

Oktober looks to be a little better fit for some and a lot easier to work with time-wise. I had a little apprehension with October because of bow season and other work to get ready for deer season. Actually, I would prefer an October date for logistics purposes - and some cooler weather.

October 1st or 17th is cool. I can go either way 'cause this is for and by all of you (and more). Let's get a survey going to see what works for those of you who will be helping out. Badhabit and anyone else who will be cooking (Crash - you out there?), what works for you?

Guy, I'll get in touch with you in the next couple of days. I need to pick your brain for security stuff. 

Sir-Launch-Alot, you have got Lorraine tickled pink with that monicker. Gotta admit it tickled a rib on me, too! You have a PM.

I need to get some sort of organization for keeping track of what is going on: donations, help, fishing, stuff like that. This has been done on TTMB in the past, but is actually a TOBA function. I would prefer to keep it over here as this is the most 2cool board on the web and gets a ton more hits every day. 

If we move the date back to October, we have a couple or more weeks to work with.

Rock on!

Tom


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

October would give a little more time for planning and other logistics

By the way, when is the SCA banquet this year?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Tom,

You know you can count on us. The TOBA fundraiser a couple of years ago was our first major event via TTMB and introduced us to a lot of good folks. No scary deer rifle this year, but I'm sure Bay Gal and I will come up with something for the raffles and I'm in for a food donation as well.

Mont, any way we can get another of those tail gate BBQ pits entered? That was really 2Cool work. 

Bob


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Tom,

Bob and I will help out in any capacity needed. Give us a holler or a PM.

Looking forward to a great time with great friends for a great cause.

Pam


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Here's one for ya! I wanted this pit so bad I could taste it!


Tom


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Okay, I finally got looking at the calendar. October 17th is a Monday. I think we should shoot for the 15th.


Tom


----------



## bos (Feb 27, 2005)

Tom, 

Jana and I can help, if I'm not stuck at work. I'm scheduled for both Oct. dates, but we can throw in with something. (Maybe I can get off???)
bos


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Bos, 

Unless you work very long shifts, you can make the fund raiser. We get there early in the morning one day and leave early in the morning the next - as a rule. 
Drag on in, dirty and worn out, looking for a cold beverage or bbq samich. sleep in a chair or move your boots to a lilt on the concrete.

We'ld love to have you make it. 

Tom


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Anyone know a zydeco band willing to play a broken leg song or two? That should be fun!

GY


----------



## bos (Feb 27, 2005)

Man that sounds good!!! I work 12 hr shifts. Will be on nights both those dates, but what the heck, I'll figure something out. Perhaps we can contribute to the chow line and maybe a raffle/aution item..........

Bos


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I gotta take the PE exam on the 15th, but would definately need a beer after.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

The 15th would be shweet...The Texans are on the road that week too. I pledge to come up with something for the raffle at the very least.

Thanks

Drew


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Tom, I'll throw in 4-5 briskets again for Darrell to do his magic on. Just give me a tee time and I'll get them there and help out where and when I can. 

Tight lines, Animal Chris

BTW, the 15th works best for me. I have a trip to the Chandeleurs set up on the 1st. AC


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I like 10/15, too...no meetings the couple days before. I can probably sneak out for a few days in H-Town.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Okay, we'll do this thing on October 15th. The weather should be better, it gives more time to plan and Jeff says he should be able to make the trip down out of the mountains!

Tom


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

kewl man...

I KNEW we'd be samplin' some of that Badhabit Cuisine in October....somewhere.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> kewl man...
> 
> I KNEW we'd be samplin' some of that Badhabit Cuisine in October....somewhere.


Well, maybe NOT, thats Rosie's B-Day weekend, and I always take her for a three day bike ride in the hill country... So, chit ain't lookin good....


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

*Pit*

If we need it I can get the pit I had at last years and maybe I can get my buddy to help cook also. I be glad to buy some meat also.

Webb


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It's an easy solution, Darrell....GO THE WEEKEND BEFORE OR AFTER!!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> It's an easy solution, Darrell....GO THE WEEKEND BEFORE OR AFTER!!!


You can come over and tell Rosie that..... I will start selling tickets in advance....LOL


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Most women want to skip their birthday.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Tell her you are going to throw a big party for her at the San Leon pavillion and invite everyone you know!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

almost ST, don't count the year, but gimme my darn presents.

why is dam*n a dirtyword?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Anybody have a guess on how many folks showed up had last time? The reason I ask is because Im "Multi Tasking" and got some ideas that can be "Win/Win" for TOBA and RC.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

About 150-175 if I remember correctly?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Darrell,

Get on your knees and beg if ya gotta! It wouldn't be the same without you cookin' up some grub.

I'll find out Monday if the pavillion is available on Oct 15th. You may luck out in the long run!

Tom


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Tom*

Cassaundra just had a grand idea that may increase both attendance and awareness. I'll get you some good officers to commit to being there. We still have a few honest sportman type officers around here that I feel sure will help if they know what we stand for. I need you to call me soon. If you don't have the numbers anymore, PM me and I'll send them to you. Tight lines Bro, Guy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

behave


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> behave


Just trying to keep my membership active in the "In and Out" club......You should be proud since your the founder....LOL

Ain't that right Zac...... :rotfl:


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*never a dull minute*

when your around partner. Folks Monday morning are gonna be scratchin their heads on this one.

Zac


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I gotta take the PE exam on the 15th, but would definately need a beer after.


Dude, you still in school or you just want to be a coach? LMAO


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

remember, I can read all deleted posts and restore them, even from Florida on a dialup


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Pe*

Funny J, but me thinks Shawn failed PE a looooooong time ago! :slimer: Looks like Im on nights that weekend so Im probably out.

Zac


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*LOL at Mont.*



Mont said:


> remember, I can read all deleted posts and restore them, even from Florida on a dialup


I LOVE that feature. :tongue:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*I know I'm tired.*

What did I miss? Tight lines, Guy


Mont said:


> behave


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh to be a moderator right now 

you dipsticks - PE is not Physical Education - It's Professional Engineer.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Id tell yall*

but Im really trying to get the visual out of my head right now! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

********* said:


> but Im really trying to get the visual out of my head right now! ROTFLMAO!


Oh my buddy, you would prolly see the same thing if you had a mirror on yer ceiling.... Only thing missing would be the Busch in your left hand......


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix custom rods*

*hi guys*
* billystix is in for sure, i had a blast when i was invited i believe last year, so count me in again, i will let you know what i can do a little later after the date is set, man that was a great time we had at that one for sure.*
*stix*
* missinnnnn you guys*


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

speckle-catcher said:


> oh to be a moderator right now


and now you are. Anyone that continues to hijack this thread is going to be staring at a permission denied page. TOBA doesn't deserve this bs. Shawn, give me a ring on my cell at 281-808-1949. I am heading up to Daytona Beach this morning and it should work all the way up there and back.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Billy, you think you can make it out again? That WAS a blast huh?

Looks like some of my RC Car racing buds are interested in putting on some sort of race/demo. This is not only a good way to get more folks to the event, it adds another something to do thing. Were leaning towards running Nitro Methane burning offroad trucks and cars. Maybe set up some plywood jumps in the grassy area behind the pavillion. Another plus is it gives the hobby exposure to the general masses. And if Mont brings his T-Maxx, I can put a whuppin on him. 

And to add to what Mont was saying, there will be no more hijacking on the topic.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Gary,

What do you need from us to help you with the promotion? We can make this a killer event if everything falls into place.

Send me a PM.

Tom


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

pm sent bro


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Apologies*

I am truly sorry for geting off topic on this thread. Mont and Tom I am truly sorry for screwing this thread up. I support TOBA 100% and will do anything I can do to help with the effort. I might even have some success with some donated raffle items up here in the boonies. Again I apologize and will not respond to this thread agin in a non TOBA reply. Sorry.

Zac


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welp, whats next my bruthas and sisters? Lets start getting organized I would guess. Weve done this before, lets do it again. My e mail addy is [email protected]

Tom. Should get a list together of folks like we did before? Like who is going to handle the fishing tourney, the food etc? How you want to handle it?

Lets roll....................


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Zac,

Don't worry about it, bubba. We all get a little off center once in a while when these threads get interesting. And it doesn't take much to get them interesting 'round here, don't it?!!?!??!?!?!?

The only problem it causes is that some people who may not be as familiar with the general "banter" that goes on around heer may not follow through to the end to find out just how much fund they could have once they come to one of these events!

This is not your ordinary weenie roast!

Tom


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix custom rods*

*hi folks*
* this year i want to do more for you guys than i did last year, i know i will build at least 2 custom spiral rods for the auction but i was looking at building a billystix custom spiral for first place winner on trout, should i build the winner a rod before the tourney or should i let the winner contact me after he or she wins then i can build it to his specs just like he wants it.*
* i think i could get off work to attend if this is is ok, i really had a great time last year and would like to have it happen again.*
* please give me your thoughts on the rod thing.*
*missinnn my friends*
* stix*


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Billy,

Come on down!!!!!!!!! I'ld be stoked if you could come out here for the shindig.

Thank you, very much, for the generous donation offer. As far as the trout winner rod goes, I think that you should build the rod before hand to be presented to the winner by you at the fund raiser. What more could one of us ask for?

Only thing I want is to WIN one for a change!!!!! j/k

Vince Stiglich, Jr., Galveston Daily News fishing report guy, reported that a 32" trout was caught in Offatts Bayou in Galveston yesterday! Wow! Wouldn't one of those look good on the end of a BillyStix ?!?!

Tom


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Gary,

Organized? ME?!?! Geesh, gotta get Lorraine in on this one!

Okay, I'll give it a shot. We need:

Ted Nugent

Someone to organize the tourney. (I've got a Pitney-Bowes postal scale we can use)

A donations list.

Drop off points for donations.

Someone to talk Legate into singing. Oh, what am I saying? That don't take much talking!

An auctioneer.

The number for the camp ground on the other side of the spillway.

Security/Law enforcement. Guy has told me he is going to try to help with this.

Volunteers to help with raffle ticket sales, cooking, cleanup (ongoing all day).
someone to organize the volunteers.

A point of contact at the county to ensure we have enough port-o-lets. We could have used a couple mo' last year.

Number of pits for cooking?

Someone to talk Rosie into letting Darrell come! We can sing happy birthday and do stuff like that.

Folding Tables for the donations to be placed on.

Water slide type thing/kids entertainment.

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

********* said:


> I am truly sorry for geting off topic on this thread. Mont and Tom I am truly sorry for screwing this thread up. I support TOBA 100% and will do anything I can do to help with the effort. I might even have some success with some donated raffle items up here in the boonies. Again I apologize and will not respond to this thread agin in a non TOBA reply. Sorry.
> 
> Zac


Ditto what Zac said..... I'm truly sorry..... Ya'll know how much I support TOBA, and will continue to do so....


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Darrell,

Ditto what I said to Zac.

Whatchya think about doing some turkeys, too? Fried or bbq? Just a thought.

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Darrell,
> 
> Ditto what I said to Zac.
> 
> ...


Shoot um up and smoke um


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Actually, I hear that Tim his job due to his involvement with TOBA. Seems certain land and property owners took advantage of their influence with Tim's last employer and used certain evidence and leverage against him...I also here he is doing just fine and has no evidence of a NON cleared head? Maybe a little damage from the sun lol from all the fishing he does now! I'm sure if TOBA asked for his help he would be more than happy to respond! Hope the fund raiser is a huge success! TOBA needs the funds and it is a great organization of good people doing the right things for the right reasons...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Im only a member*



FishFinder said:


> Actually, I hear that Tim his job due to his involvement with TOBA. Seems certain land and property owners took advantage of their influence with Tim's last employer and used certain evidence and leverage against him...I also here he is doing just fine and has no evidence of a NON cleared head? Maybe a little damage from the sun lol from all the fishing he does now! I'm sure if TOBA asked for his help he would be more than happy to respond! Hope the fund raiser is a huge success! TOBA needs the funds and it is a great organization of good people doing the right things for the right reasons...


Hopefully in good standings Im sure.  But I for one would sure like to see Tim back and involved.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

FishFinder said:


> Actually, I hear that Tim LOST his job due to his involvement with TOBA. Seems certain land and property owners took advantage of their influence with Tim's last employer and used certain evidence and leverage against him...I also here he is doing just fine and has no evidence of a NON cleared head? Maybe a little damage from the sun lol from all the fishing he does now! I'm sure if TOBA asked for his help he would be more than happy to respond! Hope the fund raiser is a huge success! TOBA needs the funds and it is a great organization of good people doing the right things for the right reasons...


Revised, a major word left out........ Tim, we wanna see you at the fund raiser, you have always done a fine job..... Yes, this means I will be there with pit in tow, it might cause some heart aches and I'll be in the doghouse for awhile, but a man has to put his foot down sometimes about what he belives in..... Rosie, I luv ya girl, but I gotta do it... Even tho it's your B-Day, I'll make it up to you, I promise from my heart..... SO, LET'S RAISE SOME MONEY... woooohooooo....... Bring on the Briskets and Ribs.........Ante up folks, we need MEAT....


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Put me down for 3!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Billystix Donates Food Money*

*OK GUYS AND GALS!!*
*HERE IS WHAT I WILL DO TO HELP OUT THE FOOD BUDGET OR DRINKS OR WHAT EVER.*
*IF YOU WANT TO HELP T.O.B.A.AND GET A GREAT FISHING ROD HERE IS YOUR CHANCE, TO THE FIRST CUSTOMERS THAT ALLOWS ME TO BUILD FOR THEM A CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIN OR SPIRAL ROD, NEW BUILDS ONLY NOT ONE THAT IS ALREADY IN PROCESS, I WILL BUILD 3 TOBA COMMERATIVE RODS AT REGULAR PRICE AND I WILL DONATE $50.00 DOLLARS PER ROD TO T.O.B.A. TOTAL $150.00 (I CAN EAT THAT MUCH *} *I WILL BE OK ON THIS DEAL.*
* SO IF YOU WANT TO RECIEVE A CUSTOM BILLYSTIX ROD AND HELP OUT TOBA AT THE SAME TIME THEN PLEASE GIVE ME A SHOUT SO AS I CAN GET YOU TAKEN CARE OF. THIS DOES NOT MEAN THAT I AM NOT GOING TO DONATE PLUS BUILD FIRST PLACE TROUT A BILLYSTIX CUSTOM ROD.*
* I FULLY INTIND TO DO THIS AS WELL, SO LETS GET THIS BALL ROLLING.*
* STIX*


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Hey Billy*

We gonna get to see ya there? Tight lines, Guy


billystix said:


> *OK GUYS AND GALS!!*
> *HERE IS WHAT I WILL DO TO HELP OUT THE FOOD BUDGET OR DRINKS OR WHAT EVER.*
> *IF YOU WANT TO HELP T.O.B.A.AND GET A GREAT FISHING ROD HERE IS YOUR CHANCE, TO THE FIRST CUSTOMERS THAT ALLOWS ME TO BUILD FOR THEM A CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIN OR SPIRAL ROD, NEW BUILDS ONLY NOT ONE THAT IS ALREADY IN PROCESS, I WILL BUILD 3 TOBA COMMERATIVE RODS AT REGULAR PRICE AND I WILL DONATE $50.00 DOLLARS PER ROD TO T.O.B.A. TOTAL $150.00 (I CAN EAT THAT MUCH *} *I WILL BE OK ON THIS DEAL.*
> *SO IF YOU WANT TO RECIEVE A CUSTOM BILLYSTIX ROD AND HELP OUT TOBA AT THE SAME TIME THEN PLEASE GIVE ME A SHOUT SO AS I CAN GET YOU TAKEN CARE OF. THIS DOES NOT MEAN THAT I AM NOT GOING TO DONATE PLUS BUILD FIRST PLACE TROUT A BILLYSTIX CUSTOM ROD.*
> ...


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Stix Going To Try To Make It*

*HI GUY*
* I AM GOING TO SEE IF I CAN GET OFF WORK, IF I CAN I WILL BE THERE BUT I WILL NEED A HOST FOR THE EVENT, SOME ONE TO PICK ME UP AND HAUL ME BACK TO THE PLANE, PLUS A BED.*
* STIX*


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Stix,

If you can make it here for the fundraiser, I will guarantee you a place to bed down and transportation. 

I am truly humbled by your generosity. There have been a number of times in the past 10 to 12 months that we have seriously considered shutting down TOBA. We get very little action on the TOBA message board and it sometimes seems that we are just spinning our wheels for not much. Y'all have no idea how much this costs some of of us out of pocket. Not unlike Mont. That is a man who we all owe more to than we can ever pay.

Tom


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> I'll make it up to you, I promise from my heart.....


And there's a bunch of us that'll help him make it up, Rosie. You're gonna be *one special birthday girl* that night!! :dance:


----------



## ROSIE (May 23, 2004)

Darrell is going to be their, with bells on. He got lucky, it is my family reunion that day.
I will be out that night after the reunion. I hope everything goes good and lets make some money..


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Rosie,

Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you ....

We'll be having some fun. What kind of cake do you want?

TOm


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Well 2 Cool, now I need to see if I can use the pit from he11.......LOL.... Should be OK unless the owner has plans for it that weekend.... I'll find out this week... I'll donate a pig like I did last year, and whatever other goodies I find in the big freezer......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Rosie ROCKS! 

I hug that woman everytime I see her. I wouldnt hug BillyStix though.  Even though I love him like a brother.  Man, I cant wait to scarf down some of Darrels cookin. Yanno? I like to cook. Maybe I can help with the cooking since Im a bad guitar player.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*...*



Gary said:


> Maybe I can help with the cooking since Im a bad guitar player.


 I call BS! hehe

MEGABITE


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*dont forget my offer*

*guys and gals.*
*please dont forget my offer to give back to toba on the rods that i have offered the $50.00 to t.o.b.a i am not trying to beat a dead horse but think birthday, anniv and so on, you will be helping a really great cause, by going with a billystix and helping the cause as well* .
*looking forward to visiting with you all real soon  *
* stix*


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> Rosie ROCKS!
> 
> I hug that woman everytime I see her. I wouldnt hug BillyStix though.  Even though I love him like a brother.  Man, I cant wait to scarf down some of Darrels cookin. Yanno? I like to cook. Maybe I can help with the cooking since Im a bad guitar player.


Dang, gotta make a new sign "NO MODERATORS ALLOWED ON THE PIT", sometimes it gets kinda nasty up there.....LOL


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm sure you can sleep with Badhabit and his trout. LOL


billystix said:


> *HI GUY*
> *I AM GOING TO SEE IF I CAN GET OFF WORK, IF I CAN I WILL BE THERE BUT I WILL NEED A HOST FOR THE EVENT, SOME ONE TO PICK ME UP AND HAUL ME BACK TO THE PLANE, PLUS A BED.*
> *STIX*


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Darrel, 
I'll be there to help and bring at least 5 briskets. Ain't NO WAY I'm missin this!!!

Billy, 
Check your PM's

Gary, 
Come on my brotha! Whatcha you mean can't play guitar? Dude, you rock!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey yall. Im having Server problems where Im at. Having a hard time getting online so I might be slow in responding.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

*It Is So On...*

Gary just likes his ego stroked...the race idea is great too. You know the 2Cool Racing Team will get nice pub. And the kids will be on it, dude. I hope this works out for you.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Last time Goldie made two cheesecakes, we brought condiments (pickles, olives & peppers) and we helped with cleanup. We're in for the same this time.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Where was it at last year?
I'll be there this yr.

Thank you Tom for all you have done.
I never knew.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

ROSIE said:


> Darrell is going to be their, with bells on. He got lucky, it is my family reunion that day.
> I will be out that night after the reunion. I hope everything goes good and lets make some money..


Good Lord, you're a sweet woman, Rosie .... just wouldn't be the same without Darrell, but wish you could be there as well. :sheepy:


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*Rosie,*

You are a real rose! Like Tom said, what is your favoite kind of birthday cake? Lorraine


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Drew.*



Angler2407 said:


> Gary just likes his ego stroked...the race idea is great too. You know the 2Cool Racing Team will get nice pub. And the kids will be on it, dude. I hope this works out for you.


The RC thing has a pretty slow response rate right now. I expected that. Its a little soon yet................


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Where was it at last year?
> I'll be there this yr.
> 
> Thank you Tom for all you have done.
> I never knew.


 I just noticed no one had answered your question. It was at the San Leon Spillway Pavillion last year, and will likely be there again this year.

Anybody talked to the county yet to reserve it?


----------



## ROSIE (May 23, 2004)

MY mom is going to make cole slaw and a few homemade pound cakes, since she will be cooking for the reunion and she did this for TOBA last year she said heck yea shes in and will be their that evening also after the reunion. I think she is going to do some relish trays also!!

rosie


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ROSIE said:


> Darrell is going to be their, with bells on. He got lucky, it is my family reunion that day.I will be out that night after the reunion. I hope everything goes good and lets make some money..


It's a bad habit Rosie.


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

*Pavillion available for OCT 15.*

I left a message with Tom today that we are penciled in for Oct. 15 at the pavillion. Check your PMs Tom.
Sidecutter


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Shweet...TTMB has grown alot from the last one and thats gonna make for a greater turnout. All I'll say is don't get caught home sucking your thumb cuz you're shy. You don't know what you're missing. If you're down on your luck, on a fixed income or whatever, PM me here or just find me. I'll gladly buy your plate and no will have a clue. No excuses... 

There's a couple of hotels and an RV park too. Mark it on the calender...make the roadie. 

Think Boz would break out his guitar again? He had a blast playing with Legate. 

Drew


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Right on Drew! And I think its time to pay the piper for the fishing guides around here.  

The idea is not only to have fun, but to generate some revenue. If some of yall could donate at least a half day trip, Im sure the return on your investment would be worth the while. Family sticks together!!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

> I'll gladly buy your plate and no will have a clue.


Drew, the BBQ has always been FREE at the TOBA thing, unless this year is different, monies are made from raffles, auction, and fishin tourny, we need some guides to donate trips, some rod builders to donate rods (do ya hear me Shupe), and whatever else folks can donate that will generate funds.... Seems like last year the total made was around $14000, I may be wrong but Tom or Lorrane will know... We are gonna have to work hard and get lots if items donated, but it's possible to beat last year if everyone will ante up.... I guess it depends on how much they love THEIR beaches... We need a book keeper for all this and some one to work on a flier.... Come on gang, *LETS GET ER DONE*


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Darrell, I'm pretty sure we have historically charged for the food. $7, I think?? Tom or Lorraine? Regardless, it's a VERY small price to pay for the amount of fun I've had in the past at the TOBA fundraisers. A great time and a great cause. It just can't be beat! :brew:

Also, for you parents, there is a play area adjacent to the pavillion (20 feet away or so), and it is a family environment, just like TTMB.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jeff. We didnt charge for food. The two biggest attractions to an event is food, and music. Theres a couple more but I wont mention them.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*That's my recollection*



Gary said:


> Jeff. We didnt charge for food. The two biggest attractions to an event is food, and music. Theres a couple more but I wont mention them.


I remember the food and the attractions. both of them


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yup!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I could be wrong....I've had a few :brew: since then! Like Homer Simpson says:
_
Oh, Lisa...you and your stories; Bart's a vampire, beer kills brain cells! Now let's go back to that...building...thingy...where our beds and TV...is!_ 

What attractions are you talking about, Troy?? 

Let me illustrate...first picture, Amber with guitar. Seond picture, Troy with guitar he just bought!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Gary,

You gotta be talking about the pretty fishergirls!

No, we have not charged for food in the past. I am being urged by some folks (members of multiple organizations) to charge at least $5 a plate. I gotta tell you, I'm not real comfortable with that. We've fed a bunch of people for FREE over the past couple of years.

The first year we had three or four bands play for FREE. Sorry, i just can't remember how many. Actually, by the time the night ended, it could have been 7 or 8 with all of the combinations of folks!

This is our third almost annual fundraiser. We made about $18,000 at the first one. We made around $12,000 at the last one.

That's not bad for giving all of the food and soft drinks away for free; and the music. I'ld like to keep it that way. If you want to start a poll on a separate thread as to how many want to spend more money to come versus who wants to graze and cut a rug for free, go for it.

We are tentatively looking at $5 a plate for adult-like people and $3 for half pints. I can go $0/$0 and it wouldn't bother me a bit. We ain't no money hungry organization like some others have been called.

YOU let me know what YOU want. It's YOUR party for YOUR beaches - which should always remain free.

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

By looking at previous post so far we have about 20 briskets donated, we need ribs (Steve M has a connection), sausage, Chicken, a few turkeys, and we will have wild pork..... I will provide the beans also (big arse pot) LOL.....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

That's right...now I remember. Free food. I'll make the same argument now as I did then, Tom. I think people come with a specific amount of cash in mind to spend. TOBA's gonna get it one way or another, but people get more satisfaction out of buying 10 raffle tickets than paying $10 for two plates of food.

Maybe just a donations bucket at the food trailer for those who wish to give and don't expecially want to buy raffle tickets or bid in the auction?

You know what else we need, Darrell?!? BOUDAIN! Where's Larry?? I'm in for $20 for food/expenses. Just let me know where to send it. I'll save the rest for the auction/raffle.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Free food and music will be your crowd getter......


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Free food and music will be your crowd getter...... or we can get Rosie to table dance...LOL


 Or Stacey! She was a big hit a few years back!   [ducking]

So, who is keeping up with donations, etc. for me to send money to?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Or Stacey! She was a big hit a few years back!   [ducking]
> 
> So, who is keeping up with donations, etc. for me to send money to?


Shaddy, you done such a fine job in the past with the TOBA flier on the Freepages site and kept up with donations also on that site.... I nominate YOU.... You sit at the PC all day anyway...LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just a suggestion and in no way should my take be taken as my only take. The reason I like to cook for others, Im sure Darrell will concour, is the satisfaction that you get when you see folks enjoy what you have laid out for them. Real cooks cook for fun. Now, if we charge for food, that sorta leaves out the guys that donated food and help with the cooking. Thats their gift and I think it would inhibit the enjoyment of service if it was supposed to be paid for. DONATIONS however, should be strongly advised. 

As far as music. This event just wouldnt be the same without David Legate and the "Mid Life Crisis Band". Just me, but I think thats an integreal part of any function. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Yup!*



Badhabit said:


> Free food and music will be your crowd getter......


Right on bro!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It'd be really difficult to receive donations here in Denver, bro, or I'd do it all over again! Unfortunately, someone down there's gonna have to take the reins this year for the donations. They only allow two carry-ons on the airlines!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Dang!*



ShadMan said:


> I could be wrong....I've had a few :brew: since then! Like Homer Simpson says:
> 
> _Oh, Lisa...you and your stories; Bart's a vampire, beer kills brain cells! Now let's go back to that...building...thingy...where our beds and TV...is!_
> 
> ...


I remember that!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I just typed out a big long post to answer about three posts back and lost the darned thing!

I am willing to go with free food, drinks and fun (bands and stuff like that).

Lorraine has started a list of donation pledges so we can keep half an eye on what's going on. Here's what we have for food:

* Meats-*

Tom 4 turkeys to smoke

5 briskets-, Cornhusker- 
2 Briskets, Sir launch alot

4-5 Briskets , Animal Chris

3 briskets-Fishfinder ttmb

A pig-Badhabit

5 briskets-Brewgod



*Side dishes*--dressing-Lorraine

Rosie/Mom - Cole Slaw

 

*Condiments:* Pickles, olives, peppers by Farmer Jim

Rosie/Mom - relish trays



*Desserts*: 

two cheesecakes,Farmer Jim

Rosie/Mom - few pound cakes



The need will be more for side dishes than for meats, I think. And that's coming from a carnivore. I'm gonna try to get up to east Texas and get another hog.

Might need another decent sized pit or two.

Tom


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Ya'll sound like you all have it figured out.
Hope to be there.........


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

*Hot Dogs*

Diane and I will donate 60 hotdogs,buns,weiners,1 gal can of wolf brand chili,catsup,mustard. Kids love hotdogs and so do I.Put this on your list.This will help cut down on plates of brisket that may not get eaten.
James and Diane


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Pinto beans,,,,, I have a 60qt pot and will do about 40qts of beans,,,,, gotta have room to stir...lol


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> Just a suggestion and in no way should my take be taken as my only take. The reason I like to cook for others, Im sure Darrell will concour, is the satisfaction that you get when you see folks enjoy what you have laid out for them. Real cooks cook for fun. Now, if we charge for food, that sorta leaves out the guys that donated food and help with the cooking. Thats their gift and I think it would inhibit the enjoyment of service if it was supposed to be paid for. DONATIONS however, should be strongly advised.
> 
> As far as music. This event just wouldnt be the same without David Legate and the "Mid Life Crisis Band". Just me, but I think thats an integreal part of any function. Just my $0.02.


Darrell does concur, I cook for fun and get massive enjoyment out of seeing folks smacking to the point they get it all over them...LOL... The donation jars filled up fast last year rapidly, Lisa was emptying often... The jars will be there again this year.... I would like to see RD and Keith there jammin also....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

put me down for some massive banana pudding deserts, along with pecan pies. The TTMB field office will be there from Friday to early that Sunday morning. I know we won't be moving the pits until then, so save me a spot close so D don't have to go as far


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Anybody got an extra place nearby for me to shack up for the night?


----------



## ROSIE (May 23, 2004)

We will have our travel trailer at the rv park next door again. I will be their to help darrell fri. night and then leave early sat. morn and then be back that evening, so dont worry mont he wont be going far!!lol!! 

rosie


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Rosie, that's a great idea, I am going to get a place to park the Tioga for the weekend at the same park. I think it's called Bayshore, but will go by there tomorrow to make sure.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Anybody got an extra place nearby for me to shack up for the night?


I have a nice RV parked in front of my house with all the amenaties, to live.
I can plug it in and hook up the water .
You can stay there and come and go as you please for the weekend.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*hey fellas, I'm a little late to this thread, but*

I've been skipping through it, and I see no mention of, of all things, a fishing tournament!!! I'd like another chance to kick Tim's butt again, thats always a good time! Last year, I think we only had 17 teams participate...or something like that. If we could promote this properly, we could potentially bring in a lot of people, and make a little $$ for TOBA, AND have a little fun. 5 am - 3 pm...and that should give people a chance to get cleaned up. Lets be semi-ambitious. We get 50 people, say 25 teams, at $50 per person, thats $2500, pay out half, cut TOBA 1/2. Anyway, just an idear...let me know how I can help organize it if its something yall wanna do again!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Naterator,


Sounds like ye just volunteered!!!!!!! Yipppeee!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tournament promoter. Sounds like a right appropriate title, dontya think?

Tom


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Naterator,

Just got to thinking - a dangerous sign - you should contact Angler2407. He's getting ready to contact some sports celebrity type folks. It would be good for him to have something to say! j/k

Y'all get it going and we'll move it along.

tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> Rosie, that's a great idea, I am going to get a place to park the Tioga for the weekend at the same park. I think it's called Bayshore, but will go by there tomorrow to make sure.


Yep, my travel trailer will be there, BUT, also remember the cops made us move the pit off the park property at midnite Saturday last year, remember I didn't have a hitch for the pit with me and Guy went to get one, I pulled the pit with my 1/2 ton PU to the RV park across from the spillway... I will plan ahead this year for the cops chitty attitude.....


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Music and Legate...*

David is in Key West for the next 3 months. It is doubtful that he will be able to be there. Just a heads up.



Badhabit said:


> Free food and music will be your crowd getter......


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*That's pretty much my recollection*



ShadMan said:


> I could be wrong....I've had a few :brew: since then! Like Homer Simpson says:
> 
> _Oh, Lisa...you and your stories; Bart's a vampire, beer kills brain cells! Now let's go back to that...building...thingy...where our beds and TV...is!_
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Get Saltwater Country!*



CoolChange©© said:


> David is in Key West for the next 3 months. It is doubtful that he will be able to be there. Just a heads up.


Reelsinger....where ya at?


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*what is the date?*

was a date for this finalized somewhere in the 14 pages of this thread?

also - I am thinking that I may raffle a "guided" 1 day trip for 2 people in the Matagorda system. Among a bunch of fishermen, this may sound silly, but my thought was to offer to do a kayak oriented trip (ferry 2 people & there yaks to a place they most likely normally could not reach by yak and show them where the fish are)......there are a ton of newbie yakkers on the TKF board, many of whom have never fished from boats, and I think that some might want to take the trip if it was offered at a discount to a typical guided trip. If this sounds like a feasible plan, I'll post on TKF offering the trip & requesting bids.

Nate


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*Drop off point for donations*

*Items being donated for the fundraiser may be dropped off at 3906 Antascosa Key in Sea Isle or shipped to this address again this year.* If you send something by mail, small items, it must go to 6126 Sea Isle,Galv.Tx 77554. *Or, you may also drop items off at the Rusty Hook. *

I have a working fundraiser document set up. I am updating it daily by checking posts on several message boards and if someone says they plan to donate something or cook or whatever to help with the fundraiser, I go ahead and post their name to the specific category they wish to contribute to. I keep updating it and Lisa will prepare a spreadsheet as the list grows a little more.

In the food line, we need alot more side dishes. We need potato salad. Macaroni salad. We need breads, a ton of soft drinks, and more eating utensils and paper plates, paper towels, condiments, and donations towards a bunch of ice. And of course, dont' forget the Charmin!

We need a couple of volunteers to help set up and lable items for raffles and auction around 10AM.

*We need bands!* We need some help right away on this to find someone that is available on October 15th. We would really like to find a cajun band to add to the entertainment this year.

*We need fishing trips, rods and reels, tackle, all kinds of fishing gear. We could use some hunting items, too. Please pass the word to any sporting goods store that might want to help out or guides that you may know. The guides have been very good to TOBA and make this event quite exciting!*

*We could use some jewelry items.We need about a couple dozen kids items. Beach toys, skateboards, belly boards, games, etc.*

*Any ideas or suggestions are very welcome. Just email or call me.*

*Lorraine*
*409-737-5524*


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2004)

*The fundraiser is set for Oct. 15th*

We just confirmed the reservation at the pavilion.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a brand new "last of the mohecans" Harrington 550 blank w/a 16 tip. Harrinton shut its factory down after about 50 yrs of building Rod Blanks.
I will build it into a beautiful surf rod and get it to you Lorraine. Great rod for 4 to 7 foot sharks.

R.R..........


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Cool donation, Red!

I would love to volunteer to do everything I possibly can, but I can't be sure that I will definitely be there for another few weeks. Assuming I make it, you've got my services for whatever you need help with from Friday afternoon through Sunday, Tom.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*Sounds great, Redfishr.*

Lorraine


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*Shadman,*

Just making the trip down from Colorado means alot to TOBA. Now if you want to bring a little bit of that cooler mountair air with you, we would gladly accept it! We may need to sign you up up to pick and sing, or at least for sure, on Hooked Up's porch later.

Lorraine


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll definitely do some on Hooked Up's porch, but I don't think you want me scaring people off from the event! 

Hey Megabyte - Any chance of your band making it out?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If somebody has an extra crash spot at the RV park, I call dibs.  I plan on helping out the cooking Gods and so Im planning on Friday and Saturday night.

Im impressed. This is shaping up better than I thought. Its pretty cool to have so much fun and not feel guilty about it.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Well, he11, I just found out today that the big yeller pit is up for sale, ya'll keep yer fangers crossed that it don't sell before Oct..... I could buy it for a super discount price, but there is still no way I can afford it right now..... Sucks


Anyone out there wanna get in the BBQ team buisness and go win some cookoffs..... I just happen to know a cook......LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Much as I hate to send them business.*

If you're gonna do the RV thing and the porch party after the event, you may want to look into the RV park next door to my house. It's a shorter crawl! I have one RV hookup at the house that usually accomodates our leader's Tioga but if he's not gonna get Hooked Up it will be available for someone else. Darrell , there's no problem leaving the pit here overnight. Just a couple of suggestions for safety and convenience. Tight lines, Guy


Mont said:


> Rosie, that's a great idea, I am going to get a place to park the Tioga for the weekend at the same park. I think it's called Bayshore, but will go by there tomorrow to make sure.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Well, he11, I just found out today that the big yeller pit is up for sale, ya'll keep yer fangers crossed that it don't sell before Oct..... I could buy it for a super discount price, but there is still no way I can afford it right now..... Sucks


 Yo D,
How much??

Jeff


----------



## bluegray (Jun 7, 2005)

*Items Being Donated*



Galveston Yankee said:


> I have a working fundraiser document set up. I am updating it daily by checking posts on several message boards and if someone says they plan to donate something or cook or whatever to help with the fundraiser, I go ahead and post their name to the specific category they wish to contribute to.


I'll be sending a NIB Abu Garcia 5600 WS.

Wish I could make it, but the chances are very slim.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Brew said:


> Yo D,
> How much??
> 
> Jeff


Not something I wanna discuss on the inet, I'm kinda shook up about it... I got some good memories on that pit....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

D, PM me with the asking price on the big yellow pit.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Good donation,. bluegray! That'll get some bids or some raffle tickets!

Sorry to hear about the big yeller pit. Maybe a TTMBer will buy it and hire the best danged brisket chef around to man it!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Not something I wanna discuss on the inet, I'm kinda shook up about it... I got some good memories on that pit....












Dang D, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Not something I wanna discuss on the inet, I'm kinda shook up about it... I got some good memories on that pit....


 Just trying to help ya keep it in the family Bro, PM me if ya get a chance.

I'm hoping to expand my business and figured some BH Mojo wouldn't hurt. Sorry if it sounded coldhearted, it wasn't meant to be.

As a side note I'll be happy to help out with the cooking for the benefit.

Jeff


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Lorraine and I went to the Saltwater Anglers League of Texas, Trinity Bay Chapter, meeting in Baytown last night. They put out a good spread of ice cream, cake, cookies, brownies, chocolate covered strawberries and other stuff. It was a membership drive and they like to bribe potential members into coming!

Anyway, Larry Bozka was the guest speaker. He gave a typically good and funny talk for about a half hour. We got to talking afterward.

Larry's excited that we're having another fun fundraiser and immediately said he'ld donate a 75lb box of black salties for the auction/raffle. He'll probably make the event and will start promoting it for us.

He's also going to get me session with Capt Wayne one of these weekends coming up, maybe more than one.

We had Sally Kocian, a certified weigh master, volunteer to do the weighin for the fishing tournament. That was pretty nice of her as she has another fishing tournament to work the same day.

Methinks this is going to be a very good event.

Tom


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I think it will too Tom. 

Before the last fund raiser when Boz was still on the air, Tim spent a couple of hours in the studio talking about the beach access issues and the upcoming fund raiser. Of course, being the ham that I am, I called in.  But just for grins I recorded most of the show. I dug up the tape and listened to it twice today at work. Man, talk about getting me wired up again. LOL Im on FIRE!!!!

Due to a let down because one plan didnt go our way, I sorta gave up hope in this endevor and I know a couple of yall felt the same way. I know this becuase we talked about it before. What bothers me further is when I look within. I have never quit at anything in my life. I strive to be the very best at whatever I do within my own abilitys and usually do very well at it. One of the things that Im good at is gathering folks together for a common cause and motivating them. I've been told I have a knack for speaking from the heart. 

This is from my heart.

I love the beach. Lets save it!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*Thank you, Blue.*

Thanks for the donation. I'm adding it to the list.

Lorraine


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Gary said:


> I think it will too Tom.
> 
> Due to a let down because one plan didnt go our way, I sorta gave up hope in this endevor and I know a couple of yall felt the same way. I know this becuase we talked about it before. What bothers me further is when I look within. I have never quit at anything in my life. I strive to be the very best at whatever I do within my own abilitys and usually do very well at it. One of the things that Im good at is gathering folks together for a common cause and motivating them. I've been told I have a knack for speaking from the heart.
> 
> ...


Gary,

You have no idea how true your words are. I don't give up easily and the more somebody says I can't do something the more I am determined to do it. This has been one hell of an experience.

We received an email from the good folks at the NOAA offices in Silver Springs, MD, today that has gotten me more stoked about sticking this thing out than I have been in over a year. No kidding.

We have gottent he attention of the folks who control who gets $$$$$ from the feds. We have gotten the attention of the folks who regulate ADA access for those who need it.

We have gotten the folks at the local level in a position that they can no longer play the rich man's card to regulate how we get to the beaches without risking everything they have.

We now have the recognized legitimacy to question everything the state does regarding the installation of geo-textile tubes. We have the legitimacy to question the continued existence of existing geo-textile tubes.

Every time we approach a subject regarding the rights of the citizens to have our natural resources, the state has to not only recognize it, they have to take it very seriously.

Do I sound stoked? This is as excited as an old, dry, nothing to get excited about yankee can get!

Now is the time for everyone who follows this forum and wants to make a difference on how the state treats our natural resource to speak up when something bothers them. The state WILL HAVE TO LISTEN! If they don't, we have alternatives. This is so significant.

anyway, let's get this thing going! I plan on being away way too early in the morning and making Capt Wayne's show. This is going to be significant.

Tom


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Gary,
> 
> anyway, let's get this thing going! I plan on being away way too early in the morning and making Capt Wayne's show. This is going to be significant.
> 
> Tom


Don't know where that sentece was going!?!?!? I will be getting up with Larry to make arrangements for a CAPT WAYNE's show shortly. Y'all will be the first to know.

THIS IS GOING TO BE VERY SIGNIFICANT! (got that part right!)

TOm


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I think I'm going to bring two musician friends down from Colorado that play a wide variety of music (oldies to blues to alternative). They should definitely help our musical lineup.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Right now, they would BE the musical lineup. Legate is out of town and we haven't had any luck tracking down alternatives. Looking for some funtime music like zydeco or Mungo Jerry or something like that.


Tom


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Tom*

I talked to Geeman yesterday. He's gonna bring his guitar and equipment. He was asking if we have a final date yet. His son is graduating from the Marine Corps in October. I need to know too, so I can fulfill my promise to you. Maybe I missed it. Be patient with me, I suffer from sometimers disease (sometimes). Tight lines, Guy


Galveston Yankee said:


> Right now, they would BE the musical lineup. Legate is out of town and we haven't had any luck tracking down alternatives. Looking for some funtime music like zydeco or Mungo Jerry or something like that.
> 
> Tom


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Guy,

October 15th. We have the pavillion reserved. It's all down hill from here!

Tom


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Got it*

Gimme a call Tom. Tight lines, Guy


Galveston Yankee said:


> Guy,
> 
> October 15th. We have the pavillion reserved. It's all down hill from here!
> 
> Tom


----------



## ROSIE (May 23, 2004)

We had a zydeco band at the cookoff in houston this year, maybe darrell can get the phone number from the teams owner. they were really good.

rosie


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Guy,

I'll call you Sunday afternoon.

Rosie, That would be great!

TOm


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone gotten hold of Keith yet? Maybe Saltwater Country can make it. Anyone talk to the Highway 6 Band or Jagged Pearl/Back2Basics?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Getting ahold of Keith is like trying to call Toby Keith, I make many calls to him for fishin invites, always get a his recording....LOL

Oh, I think SWcountry has split up..........


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Tom,
Would it be possible to do the auction, raffle, door prizes, etc. around 7:00PM and not much later? Seems like at some of these fund-raisers it happens way too late after many people have gone home.
I'll Pm you with my donations.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Kenny,

Anything is possible. We can do the raffle/auction early or late. It's up to you guys. If you feel we would be better served having it earlier, we'll do it. 

Actually, I'm in agreement with you. I'ld like to do it around 1800, but may get some static about that time.

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Kenny,
> 
> Anything is possible. We can do the raffle/auction early or late. It's up to you guys. If you feel we would be better served having it earlier, we'll do it.
> 
> ...


Serve food from 4-6pm and then start the other goodies,,,,, IMHO


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Tom, Might even be worth considering to have some of the smaller items that are on the drawings done every so often during the whole shindig. That might generate a little interest in the other drawings and help keep a few more folks around to buy more tickets. You could maybe put the times for the early drawings on the bait buckets or whatever the tickets are put in.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Farmer Jim said:


> Tom, Might even be worth considering to have some of the smaller items that are on the drawings done every so often during the whole shindig. That might generate a little interest in the other drawings and help keep a few more folks around to buy more tickets. You could maybe put the times for the early drawings on the bait buckets or whatever the tickets are put in.


Good idea Jim


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Jim, That's a good idea. We can try that and see how it turns out.

Tom


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

I'll also supply trashbags. I have a good supply of red oak and hickory.


Sure is a good looking Jeep on page 2 :wink: .


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

I look forward to meeting a lot of ya'll at this event. Just let me know what I need to bring to the table. A $100 gift certificate for academy or something for the raffle?

Whatever is needed just send me a PM.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

JesseTX said:


> I look forward to meeting a lot of ya'll at this event. Just let me know what I need to bring to the table. A $100 gift certificate for academy or something for the raffle?
> 
> Whatever is needed just send me a PM.


Jesse, once you meet all the fine folks at the first, I can assure it won't be yer last..... LOL..... you will love it


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*Donations*

A gift certificate from Academy is a great idea. I will add it to the list.
Thanks, Lorraine


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*Auctioneer*

We need someone's help who knows the auctioneer to try and contact him to see if he would be willing to be our auctioneer again. Or send us the info please and we will contact him.
Thanks,
Lorraine


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Lorraine - PM Sent


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2004)

*Thank you Mike McBride....*

I spoke to Mike McBride (aka) McTrout this evening and he not only donated a Full day artificial wade trip for 4 persons but, he also told me to tell everyone he said Hello and that hopefully he can get away to attend the fundraiser in October. Mike...thank you again for your support and donation. I hope to see you soon.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

You da man, McTrout!  I'm going to start saving my pennies today! :brew:


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Would you guys be interested in a spanish rock band. I can get my band to play at the fundraiser.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX - That sounds cool....what are some of the songs on your set list?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Works for me! Tell them they'll be well fed. You can't come to one of these things and leave hungry unless you've got your jaws wired shut.


GY


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

DO we still need pits? I can bring the one I brought last year.


James


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, we have like 4 original songs and like 12 covers, some rock, some metal and 
I dont know what you would call the rest but there all pretty cool songs. 99% of it is sung in spanish but me and the drummer are white boys. Gary knows who I am.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Capt McTrout himself is worth the price of admission....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry I've been out of the loop the last couple of days yall. Were in the middle of organizing a RC car racing team that will also be doing charity events and hopefully an event at the Fundraiser. Add 58 hours a week at work and talk about a full plate! 

Thanks to everyone that is donating their time and money to this event. I feel kinda bad being behind on whats going on. Ill make it up, I promise.

Fisherman X. Andy. I dont know how to say this PC bro, but yalls music might be a tad on the "Dark Side" for this group. LOL. Just a tad too metal. You know these folks. I think it just might be a little over the edge for folks who prefere Country or Classic Rock. JMO. Be nice if you showed up though. Call me!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

jamesf888 said:


> DO we still need pits? I can bring the one I brought last year.
> 
> James,
> 
> ...


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> jamesf888 said:
> 
> 
> > DO we still need pits? I can bring the one I brought last year.
> ...


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

A cookoff..is there room? Its a smokin' idea, hoss.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Darrell, 

You be in charge! I'll spring for those big 6" trophies to give out. Brisket, turkey, wild hog. Heck, someone was talking 'bout ***** on another thread. Opossum, too!

Let me know how many categories.

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Darrell,
> 
> You be in charge! I'll spring for those big 6" trophies to give out. Brisket, turkey, wild hog. Heck, someone was talking 'bout ***** on another thread. Opossum, too!
> 
> ...


Brisket, Ribs, Chicken, and Wild Game, the latter should be open... Possum, Hog, Fish, Armadiller, Bullfrogs or whatever...LOL.... Go by IBCA rules http://www.ibcabbq.org/rules1.htm


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Let's get 'er done!

Gotta find someone willing to taste the stuff, tho!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Let's get 'er done!
> 
> Gotta find someone willing to taste the stuff, tho!


Just volunteer judges,,,,, what they don't know won't hurt them....LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone have kids that have some small BMX jumps or halfpipes?


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

I'm still waiting to hear the details for the tourney. I'll definitely sign up for it. I don't have a boat though, so anyone who may need a teammate, lemme know. SideCutter, are you thinking about entering?

Juan


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone spoken with Alvis Wayne, the Highway 6 Band, or the other classic rock band we had last year? Anyone here part of a band that wants to play? I am talking to Kieth (Omegasmack) to line some things up with him, but we're gonna need several others. Keep in mind that this is an open mic format, with only a few set bands. If you play it, bring it! If you've got a band that wants to play a set, post up and let us know! We are looking mainly for country/Texas country, classic rock, oldies, mixed alternative, blues, cajun/zydeco, coastal (reggae, steel band), etc. type music, as that reflects the taste of the majority of the crowd that will be in attendance.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*I got the hint Shaddy.*

I'll find Alvis and ask him. Tight lines, Guy


ShadMan said:


> Has anyone spoken with Alvis Wayne, the Highway 6 Band, or the other classic rock band we had last year? Anyone here part of a band that wants to play? I am talking to Kieth (Omegasmack) to line some things up with him, but we're gonna need several others. Keep in mind that this is an open mic format, with only a few set bands. If you play it, bring it! If you've got a band that wants to play a set, post up and let us know! We are looking mainly for country/Texas country, classic rock, oldies, mixed alternative, blues, cajun/zydeco, coastal (reggae, steel band), etc. type music, as that reflects the taste of the majority of the crowd that will be in attendance.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

You da man, Guy!  Why don't you ask Dusty Hill while you're at it?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> You da man, Guy!  Why don't you ask Dusty Hill while you're at it?


She wants a pearl necklace.... and to be flippin out with great dane's....... lol


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Uhhhhhhhhh...............*

That one might be a bit of a stretch. Tight lines, Guy


ShadMan said:


> You da man, Guy!  Why don't you ask Dusty Hill while you're at it?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Here is a list of what we have for donations - so far! I haven't had much time to start contacting guides for fishing trips, but expect to have a number of them if the past fund raisers are any indication. 

Tom: 

RAFFLE AND DONATION ITEMS: 

American rods 1 by Harbormaster 

Rod Holder-Coolchange 

$100 Academy gift cert.- JesseTx ttmb 

Signed Quail Print 

$50.00 - Shadman 

Garcia reel-Bluegray 

Paintings-Krtrkrzy 

Guided yak trip with Buzz aka Kayak Kid 

2 Reels (?) – Mike, TKF 

Full day artificial wade trip for 4 w/ Mike McBride (aka) McTrout 

2 rods by Billystix 

$5.00 Waterlogged 

75 Minute Sedish Massage - GG 

Guided kayak trip in Matagorda - narater 

Ice chest full of goodies - Rusty Hook 

75 lb box black salties-Larry Bozka 

Two sets of two full day kayak rentals – Dean, TKF 

Marrantz 120 watt stereo receiver/tuner, dual cassette player, 2 165 watt stereo speakers w/15" woofers, Marantz turntable (Vintage 1986), Technics single CD player - Tom & Lorraine 

Ray aka Flyfisher has donated a couple of reels and $50.00 

10 Spoons (various colors) – Livetofish 

Jigs, Spoons, & XMAX – Rockport Rattlers – Capt. Rex aka the Trout Scout 

1 Body Board & 1 Skim Board for kid raffle - Lisa


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*FUNDRAISER FOOD PLANNING GUIDE (updated) August 19, 2005 7:00pm*

*Meats-*

4 Turkeys - Tom & Lorraine

5 briskets-, Cornhusker- 
2 Briskets, Sir launch alot

4-5 Briskets , Animal Chris

3 briskets-Fishfinder ttmb

1 pig-Badhabit

5 briskets-Brewgod

3 briskets Fishfinder

Hotdogs & buns-

 *Side dishes*--

Big pans of dressing-Lorraine

Cole Slaw-Rosie

Beans-Badhabit

*Drinks-* need about 15 cases

6 cases of soft drinks-Rusty Hook

2 cases of water-Rusty Hook

 *ICE*

100 lbs of ice-Rusty Hook

 *Condiments:* Pickles, olives, peppers by Farmer Jim

Rosie/Mom - relish trays

Condiments for hotdogsSidecutter



*Dry goods:*

Plates and utensils- Brew

Fire wood- Brewgod

 *Desserts*: 

two cheesecakes,Farmer Jim

Rosie/Mom - few pound cakes

Banana Pudding-Mont

Pecan pies-Mont

Cookies (10 dozen) - Lisa

 *Bread: *

6 Loaves - Lisa


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Tom;

You have a PM. Need donation mailing address, etc. Thanks, CF?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

CF?

I like the new avatar. Answered you PM.

Everyone. I am posting a notice about the fun fundraiser on the upcoming events forum to make it easier to keep track of what's going on. This is by request - and not by Mont.

If I had thought of it first, I'ld say it was a fantastic idea. As it is, it still rates as a good one.
Tom


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Tom*

Put me down for a couple (2) cases of drinks, 10lb links, Big container tater salad. I will see if I can russel up some donations.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> CF?
> 
> I like the new avatar. Answered you PM.
> 
> Tom


Will be sending check after next payday. Somebody started a thread mentioning buying over the internet. Went to Cabela's and bought a new reel to go with my new BillyStix. Gotta' be ready for the Baffin dance don't ya' know? CF?


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

I am donating 2 fresh off the easle oil painting's . One of a RedFish and the other of a Sheepie to get the 2COOL CROWD fired up. My Sculpture is well known of saltwater game fish my paintings soon will be LOL.
Jim Smarr


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

*Pat Murray*

Pat is suppose to speak at the Sugarland CCA meeting. Maybe that would be a good time to speak to him, but if he sees this he probably won't show up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

We need a band yall. Real bad............ If anyone knows someone, please speak up.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I have access to a pit, if needed. Also, quite possibly a chicken cooker. Looks like a small ferris wheel. Works great for ribs too. I just need to know by mid week before the event. 

Tom, I'll keep tabs on the raw meat list. If more is needed, I'll add to the pot.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Well, so far I see 23 briskets on the list, thats a bunch of meat.... Will feed close to 150-175 folks depending on the size of the briskets..Maybe more.....Need ribs, everyone likes good ribs..We need to concentrate on making $$$$$$ for TOBA..... The food list is lookin fairly good..... Lets get some donations for raffle and auction going here......


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Darrell,

We got a guided fishing trip yesterday. I just don't know which guide it was who committed! Lorraine told me as I walked in the door while I had a million other things on my mind and it totally escaped me. She'll post the name later.

I'll be working on getting more trips donated this coming weekend. Need some good goodies, too.

Tom


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*I'll substitute if ya want Darrell*

If you'd rather have ribs instead of the 5 briskets let me know. I should be able to come out friday night and help cook after the high school football game. If I do I'll bring the little red pit I got from ********* if you think we need it. Just let me know I'll do whatever I can to help!!!!!!!

Brad


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Hey Tom*

I picked up a 65.00 dollar landing net....The hoop on this raskel is at least 4 foot across, telescoping handle, Big MO FO   . Good for offshore. Please add to the list.
Did you get the other stuff I posted added to the list?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Fred,

I gotta check with the list lady. She's keeping track of all of this, which is a good thang!

Sounds like a nice landing net. Does it get fish to jump into it, too? The way gas prices are right now, it would have to have about a 20 mile telescoping, super duper offshore fish catching handle for me to be able to use it off shore.

Tom


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Yea Tom i hear ya*

Lol.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

SinSombra, an up and coming spanish rock band would be happy to play this event. Dont think there will be many spanish speaking attendies, but dont think understanding spanish is necesary to feel are music. And no, Gary, I wouldnt say that were to heavy for the crowd that will be there. I would say were somewhere in between rock and hard rock, not metal at all. But again, I just dont know how well the crowd will dig the spanish thing. Let me know what everyone thinks. Thanks


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Hmmmmmmm*

Never heard "Stairway to Heaven" in Spanish:biggrin: J/K


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

What date is the fundraiser? Thanks!

MEGABITE


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2004)

*Updated Raffle & Donation List....*

* 08/25/05 Updated*

*FUNDRAISER RAFFLE AND DONATION ITEMS:*


American rod - Harbormaster 

Rod Holder-Coolchange


$100 Academy gift cert.- JesseTx ttmb

Signed Quail Print

$50.00 - Shadman

Garcia reel-Bluegray

Paintings-Krtrkrzy 

Guided yak trip with Buzz aka Kayak Kid

2 Reels (?) - Mike, TKF 

Full day artificial wade trip for 4 w/ Mike McBride (aka) 
McTrout

2 rods by Billystix

$5.00 - Waterlogged

75 Minute Sedish Massage - GG

Guided kayak trip in Matagorda - narater 

Ice chest full of goodies - Rusty Hook

75 lb box black salties-Larry Bozka

Two sets of two full day kayak rentals - Dean, TKF
Marrantz 120 watt stereo receiver/tuner, dual cassette player, 2 165 watt stereo speakers w/15" woofers, Technics turntable (Vintage 1986) - Tom & Lorraine

Ray aka Flyfisher has donated a couple of reels and $50.00


10 Spoons (various colors) - Livetofish

Jigs, Spoons, & XMAX - Rockport Rattlers - Capt. Rex aka the Trout Scout

1 Body Board & 1 Skim Board for kid raffle - Lisa

(2) Original Oil Paintings by Jim Smarr (one redfish & one sheepshead) - RFA Texas 

Offshore Landing Net w/ telescoping handle - Stargazer

½ day Fishing Trip for 3 w/Gil Reyna (choice of wade or drift)


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2004)

*Fundraiser Date...*

October 15th.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2004)

*Updated Food Planning Guide*

*FUNDRAISER FOOD PLANNING GUIDE (updated) August 25th*





* Meats-*

4 Turkeys - Tom & Lorraine

5 briskets-, Cornhusker- 
2 Briskets, Sir launch alot

4-5 Briskets , Animal Chris

3 briskets-Fishfinder ttmb

1 pig-Badhabit

5 briskets-Brewgod

3 briskets Fishfinder

Hotdogs & buns-

10# Sausage Links - Stargazer



*Side dishes*--

Big pans of dressing-Lorraine

Cole Slaw-Rosie

Beans-Badhabit

Large Potato Salad - Stargazer



*Drinks-* need about 15 cases

6 cases of soft drinks-Rusty Hook

2 cases of water-Rusty Hook

2 cases of drinks - Stargazer



*ICE*

100 lbs of ice-Rusty Hook



*Condiments:* 

 Pickles, olives, peppers by Farmer Jim

Rosie/Mom - relish trays

Condiments for hotdogsSidecutter



*Dry goods:*

Plates and utensils- Brew

Fire wood- Brewgod



*Desserts*: 

two cheesecakes,Farmer Jim

Rosie/Mom - few pound cakes

Banana Pudding-Mont

Pecan pies-Mont

Cookies (10 dozen) - Lisa



*Bread: *

6 Loaves - Lisa


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Andy.*



fishermanX said:


> SinSombra, an up and coming spanish rock band would be happy to play this event. Dont think there will be many spanish speaking attendies, but dont think understanding spanish is necesary to feel are music. And no, Gary, I wouldnt say that were to heavy for the crowd that will be there. I would say were somewhere in between rock and hard rock, not metal at all. But again, I just dont know how well the crowd will dig the spanish thing. Let me know what everyone thinks. Thanks


You know the folks pretty good, and what falls into the "Good Taste" catagory. Yall have anything recorded yet? Run it by me this weekend.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> SinSombra, an up and coming spanish rock band would be happy to play this event. Dont think there will be many spanish speaking attendies, but dont think understanding spanish is necesary to feel are music. And no, Gary, I wouldnt say that were to heavy for the crowd that will be there. I would say were somewhere in between rock and hard rock, not metal at all. But again, I just dont know how well the crowd will dig the spanish thing. Let me know what everyone thinks. Thanks


They're not Los Lonely Boys wannabes, are they? That is a little too out there for this type of event. Los Lobos sound might do okay. And, Lorraine says they have to know La Bamba.

There will be a very mixed and varied crowd at the fun fundraiser. If it's too raucus, we'll have to shut them down. Advance warning.

Tom


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Galveston Yankee said:


> If it's too raucus, we'll have to shut them down. Advance warning.


 Well were not gonna take that chance so I guess were out. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

FishermanX,

I really appreciate the offer to play, but I also have to deal with the police when the people who live around the park start complaining about noise. That has happened in the past and I would just prefer to not risk having it happen at this shindig.

Thanks for understanding.

Tom


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tom, he understands. He's been to both funraisers.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

hey where playin tommorrow at around 7 or 8 at aztecas bar and grill on richmond and greenbriar if anyone wants to come and check it out, Gary, hint hint.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2004)

*Updated August 29th...*

*Updated Food Planning Guide* 
*FUNDRAISER FOOD PLANNING GUIDE (updated) August 29th*





*Meats-*

4 Turkeys - Tom & Lorraine

5 briskets-, Cornhusker- 
2 Briskets, Sir launch alot

4-5 Briskets , Animal Chris

3 briskets-Fishfinder ttmb

1 pig-Badhabit

5 briskets-Brewgod

3 briskets Fishfinder

Hotdogs & buns for 60 - Sidecutter

10# Sausage Links - Stargazer



*Side dishes*--

Big pans of dressing-Lorraine

Cole Slaw-Rosie

Beans-Badhabit

Large Potato Salad - Stargazer



*Drinks-* need about 15 cases

6 cases of soft drinks-Rusty Hook

2 cases of water-Rusty Hook

2 cases of drinks - Stargazer



*ICE*

100 lbs of ice-Rusty Hook



*Condiments:*

Pickles, olives, peppers by Farmer Jim

Rosie/Mom - relish trays



*Dry goods:*

Plates and utensils- Brew

Fire wood- Brewgod



*Desserts*:

two cheesecakes,Farmer Jim

Rosie/Mom - few pound cakes

Banana Pudding-Mont

Pecan pies-Mont

Cookies (10 dozen) - Lisa



*Bread: *

6 Loaves - Lisa


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Does anyone know where we stand on setting up the fishing tournament for the fundraiser? BillyStix has offered to donate a trout rod to the winner of the tournament, but I have to let him know pretty quickly.

If the fishing tournament is going to be an iffy thing, I am not going to let Billy make a beautiful rod to be given for the best of two entries. I haven't had an opportunity to go back through 24 pages of this thread. Sorry.

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Does anyone know where we stand on setting up the fishing tournament for the fundraiser? BillyStix has offered to donate a trout rod to the winner of the tournament, but I have to let him know pretty quickly.
> 
> If the fishing tournament is going to be an iffy thing, I am not going to let Billy make a beautiful rod to be given for the best of two entries. I haven't had an opportunity to go back through 24 pages of this thread. Sorry.
> 
> Tom


Dang shame it ain't a BBQ cookoff... :biggrin:


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Darrel*

We need to talk...
936-556-0717 cell
Mark


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Dang shame it ain't a BBQ cookoff... :biggrin:


 Yeah, I could use a new stix!!:rotfl:


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Well, 

Capt Aubrey Black and Capt Bobby Eliott have donated guided trips. Already have Capt McBride and Capt Gil Reyna for trips. Gotta wonder if we have any fisherfolks out there!

We gonna have a tourney for the fun raiser?

Tom


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

I am sending a big package of plastics. TTF, Deadly Dudley, Norton, topwater baits and Corky's baits. All good new stuff.
Someone please PM me the address to send it to. I have it all packaged up and ready to go. I just need a for sure mailing address to send it to.


----------



## mtaggie03 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Fund raising idea*

I don't know what you have in mind for fund raising, but alot of charities that I'm involved with have been doing 'Fun Shoots' lately at skeet ranges. Its fun, easy to do, and a big deal before dove season...just something to think about. I can get you the format that my dad uses for the American Cancer Society if you want!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Belt,

Got this from another post:
TOBA Delivery address:

If it is a delivery item (and not by mail) please send to the physical address: 3906 Antascosa Key, Galveston, 77554.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

What do you mean by (and not by mail)? And to whom would I address it, TOBA?
I was planning on sending USPS from the Post Office.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Not sure myself. 
I got that addy from Billystix post further down the page. There is another one listed there. Maybe this one is for deliveries that might need to be signed for?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Belt Sanders - You might PM Galveston Yankee. I know there are two addresses. One of them cannot accept parcel deliveries if I remember correctly.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

I sent it to:
3906 Antascosa Key, Galveston, 77554
Hope that is the right one.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Well,
> 
> Capt Aubrey Black and Capt Bobby Eliott have donated guided trips. Already have Capt McBride and Capt Gil Reyna for trips. Gotta wonder if we have any fisherfolks out there!
> 
> ...


Only if Haven's can't play! :slimer: LOL j/k


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*i am not to sure if i should say this out loud but it doesnt seem that this toba thing is as put together as it was last year, seems no one knows who or what, might just be me cause immm kinda old and grumpy.*
*plus i have 2 custom billystix to mail and dont have a clue as to where to send, plus now i am trying to give another to the tourney but not sure if there is going to be one, oh well i will ship when and when i get official notice.*
* stix*
* ps no i aint gonna send it to you fishing nuts??? l-o-l*


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Billy*

Just send it to my house. I'll make sure it works right so nobody else gets out on the water with a bad one! Hee hee hee. Tight lines, Guy


billystix said:


> *i am not to sure if i should say this out loud but it doesnt seem that this toba thing is as put together as it was last year, seems no one knows who or what, might just be me cause immm kinda old and grumpy.*
> *plus i have 2 custom billystix to mail and dont have a clue as to where to send, plus now i am trying to give another to the tourney but not sure if there is going to be one, oh well i will ship when and when i get official notice.*
> *stix*
> *ps no i aint gonna send it to you fishing nuts??? l-o-l*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Billy.*

Please be patient. Its a weird situation were in right now with all the out pouring going to the Katrina victims, so its been kinda slow with TOBA right now. Itll pick up soon bro! 



billystix said:


> *i am not to sure if i should say this out loud but it doesnt seem that this toba thing is as put together as it was last year, seems no one knows who or what, might just be me cause immm kinda old and grumpy.*
> *plus i have 2 custom billystix to mail and dont have a clue as to where to send, plus now i am trying to give another to the tourney but not sure if there is going to be one, oh well i will ship when and when i get official notice.*
> *stix*
> *ps no i aint gonna send it to you fishing nuts??? l-o-l*


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Brew said:


> Yeah, I could use a new stix!!:rotfl:


Now Brew, it's a well known fact that yankee's can't BBQ worth a s#*t


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Now Brew, it's a well known fact that yankee's can't BBQ worth a s#*t


 You have been misinformed. The ONLY thing a Yankee can't cook is corn pon & hominy grits!! Well maybe mudbugs too but I'm working on it.

I just booked another group of suckas for BBQ next week. As long as I wait till after they eat to tell 'em I'm from NY they love it!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Brew said:


> You have been misinformed. The ONLY thing a Yankee can't cook is corn pon & hominy grits!! Well maybe mudbugs too but I'm working on it.
> 
> I just booked another group of suckas for BBQ next week. As long as I wait till after they eat to tell 'em I'm from NY they love it!!


LOL at cha bro, I give mudbug lessons for a nominal fee... :rotfl:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> LOL at cha bro, I give mudbug lessons for a nominal fee... :rotfl:


 I may have to sign up for that class! :cheers:


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

We aint sceered of Havens bring him on team Lil bite will be there!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*TOBA donation addresses.*

Please pass this address around. We have posted it, but there seems to be a little confusion.

Items that are to be delivered to our house, like by UPS, should be shipped to: 3906 Antascosa Key, Galveston, Texas 77554

If any donation is going to be mailed to TOBA, please mail it to : 6126 Sea Isle, Galveston, Texas 77554

We need to receive donated items by October 13th.

If you need to speak to us, call 409-737-5524 or email us at [email protected] . Or, if you email me your phone number, I can call you and save you any long distance charge.

Thanks,
Lorraine


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

*Billystix,*

Billy,

After we spoke to you on Sunday, we sent an email. Did you get it?

If not, the address to ship to our house is: 3906 Antascosa Key, Galveston, Texas 77554.

Lorraine


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

mtaggie03 said:


> I don't know what you have in mind for fund raising, but alot of charities that I'm involved with have been doing 'Fun Shoots' lately at skeet ranges. Its fun, easy to do, and a big deal before dove season...just something to think about. I can get you the format that my dad uses for the American Cancer Society if you want!


MTAGGIE03,

Send me the info, it sounds like something we could use in the future! You can PM it or send it email to [email protected]

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

We still need to tie up a couple of loose ends. We still are looking for a band or two. Looking for C-W, classic rock, cajun, blues etc. If we cant find the bands, would we consider a DJ?

We also someone with experiance running a fishing tournament.

Time is getting short yall. Were losing beachfront..................


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Gary said:


> We still need to tie up a couple of loose ends. We still are looking for a band or two. Looking for C-W, classic rock, cajun, blues etc. If we cant find the bands, would we consider a DJ?
> 
> We also someone with experiance running a fishing tournament.
> 
> Time is getting short yall. Were losing beachfront..................


Gary,

I'm glad you put this post on the thread. I forgot to mention the maybe fishing tourament. Naterator started talk about one, but haven't heard anything for awhile. We need someone to run a tourney.

Also need to get updated on a bbq cookoff. BH, Brew, you gonna cook against each other?

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> We still need to tie up a couple of loose ends. We still are looking for a band or two. Looking for C-W, classic rock, cajun, blues etc. If we cant find the bands, would we consider a DJ?
> 
> We also someone with experiance running a fishing tournament.
> 
> Time is getting short yall. Were losing beachfront..................


Yep, lots of loose ends to tie up.... If a tourny is gonna happen, there needs to be a set of rules with the fee's to fish it, and a weigh master.... A dj would be better than nothing, but no sence paying for it when someone could bring a sound setup and play cd's all evening, but you would need a mik plugin for the auction and announcments....... Whatever it takes, the plan needs to be put together NOW..... All I know is I'm gonna cook a chit load of meat, and make a very large pot of beans, I will need to gather the donated meat during the previous week of the fundraiser, or the donaters can bring to the park Friday nite at the latest, Saturday morning no workee for briskets, and larger things...... Folks, lets get this sho on the road and make it right for TOBA....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

> Also need to get updated on a bbq cookoff. BH, Brew, you gonna cook against each other?


Tom, no need for a cookoff... Lets just concentrate on raising funds and create a good time for all.... IMHO


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Tom, no need for a cookoff... Lets just concentrate on raising funds and create a good time for all.... IMHO


 Yeah, D and I were just funning each other to keep this thread up at the top of the forum.

We've got a couple of DJ's on the board, maybe one will step up to help out.

It's one month from tomorrow folks!!

Jeff


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Before you start thinking DJ, give me a day or two to line up a band. I can also line up a DJ if needed, but I don't think getting a band is going to be a problem. It just doesn't look like we are going to have 6-7 bands as usual. 

Has anyone spoken with The Highway 6 Band, Alvis Wayne, or the Rock/Country (Charlie Daniels style) band that played last year? Are Hinzerelli and PhyshStix gonna make it, and would they be willing to back up another singer with Legate not there?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Shaddy*

I just put in a message for Bert Wills. He is a huge surf freak and long time friend. I'll let you know. I'm leaving right now to go to the Eagles Lodge and try to find Alvis. Give a holler. Tight lines, Guy


ShadMan said:


> Before you start thinking DJ, give me a day or two to line up a band. I can also line up a DJ if needed, but I don't think getting a band is going to be a problem. It just doesn't look like we are going to have 6-7 bands as usual.
> 
> Has anyone spoken with The Highway 6 Band, Alvis Wayne, or the Rock/Country (Charlie Daniels style) band that played last year? Are Hinzerelli and PhyshStix gonna make it, and would they be willing to back up another singer with Legate not there?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Just talked to Alvis Wayne*

He's working 7/16s building an air traffic control station in G-town. He said if the work schedule changes between now and then he'll try to hook us up. I'll stay in touch with him and let y'all know. Still trying to reach Bert. If any of you islanders see him have him give me a call! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Guy, Shaddy and everyone else.

Drew has found a band that is willing to play that evening. The expenses are being covered - 'nough said. 

Guy, Drew is going to let the band know that we are looking for Bert Wills also. There is no problem with that. If Bert can play, that is great. It will be a lot like the first fun raiser when we had about four bands that kinda intermingled and had a blast.

Tom


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Tom;

When are you going to deposit the $100.00 I sent? CF?



Galveston Yankee said:


> Guy, Shaddy and everyone else.
> 
> Drew has found a band that is willing to play that evening. The expenses are being covered - 'nough said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

> I will need to gather the donated meat during the previous week of the fundraiser, or the donaters can bring to the park Friday nite at the latest, Saturday morning no workee for briskets, and larger things...... Folks, lets get this sho on the road and make it right for TOBA


I can handle taking meat donations now, got plenty of room in the big freezer, if you wanna get it to me shoot me a PM with your phone # and I'll give ya a call...... Lets get er done.......


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I nominate T-Lo and the Driver to coordinate the fishing tournament!  

Anyone second the nomination? 

'course I'll donate Inc. and my services as weighmasters! Fair and balanced weighing at it's finest! 

Live/dead bait should be allowed so the guys in North Shore and G.P. can participate! :slimer:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I nominate T-Lo and the Driver to coordinate the fishing tournament!
> 
> Anyone second the nomination?
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! You funny man!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Melon said:


> Ha! Ha! You funny man!


 I thought you'd like that homey! We gonna do it again?

I talked to uncle Robert this morning and he's moved all ops to the new location and said he'll have some rods next week!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

The evening band will be Freako Suave (my all time favorite name) and they "play a mix of Texas blues, r&b, rock, surf, swing, variety, and originals." 

Their bill will get paid. Anyone who wants to help underwrite it can feel free to hollah.

They have a gig in the Heights coming up. I will post up details when I get them and maybe we can sheck it out early..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I guess I shoulda read your post before PMin ya bro! LOL. All the Hurricane action and all, just missed it.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

It's all good, baby. Wanna go check it out friday?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> It's all good, baby. Wanna go check it out friday?


Are you asking me out?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angler2407*
> _It's all good, baby. Wanna go check it out friday?_
> 
> Are you asking me out?


Hey Drew, don't cha be messin with my man......lol


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

*If you wanna go, baby. I'll come scoop you up and we can roll...*

*Here's the info in case any others wanna come watch us hold hands....*

Hey y'all,

Don't forget Freako Suave plays at the Dutchman
this Friday night Sept 30! Yup, the Dutchman is still
standing, so come out and party with us!

834 Wakefield Dr. (right across the street
from Red's)
from 8:30pm to 12:30am. NO COVER!
The show will feature special guest, trumpeter and
bandleader Kit Reid. Music is a mix of Texas
blues,
rock, surf, swing, variety, and original. No tune
will
be left unfunked and no soul will leave
unaffected.

Freako Suave is: James Riley Napier - vocals,
guitars
Larry Davies - bass guitar
Peter Gruezmacher - drums 
Kit Reid - trumpet

Directions: Take 610 to Shepherd, go north on
Shepherd. Take a left at the 2nd light (38th 
Street).
38th becomes Wakefield. It's down a couple blocks
past the church. 
The Dutchman is on the right (834 Wakefield
713-691-0228).


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Drew,

Thanks, again! If I didn't have to go back to East Texas to get Lorraine's car (after I fix it - lost a belt), I'ld actually try to get there.

We've been out of commission for about a week, but are now back up and runnin'. Y'all check out the TOBA messageboard. We're starting to make a serious difference that will affect the whole coast.

Tom

Oh yeah, the BillyStix rods are on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I nominate T-Lo and the Driver to coordinate the fishing tournament!
> 
> Anyone second the nomination?
> 
> ...


Harbormaster,

If you can locate T-Lo, hat's off to you. I will try to have tourney rules and stuff up by this weekend.

Tom


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

2 weeks and counting. MAJOR TTMB gathering.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I had a good time tonight with Freako Suave...I think y'all will dig them..too.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I hope all of you out there in TTMB land will take into account that TOBA really needs your support and generostiy. It is understandable that you have very grave concerns about friends and family who may have been affected by this last little blow. However, I hope that you still have a little room in your hearts for TOBA, a cause that will have serious affects on the ability of people to get to the beaches for years to come.

TOm


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm geared up for it! I'm pretty certain now that I will be able to make it. I had some issues working the trip around my MBA classes, but I think I've got that taken care of now. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Jamaica Ric (Jul 26, 2005)

how about the weekend of Oct 27th more time?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Well, folks. I hate to put this up here, but we are seriously looking at postponing the fund raiser until Spring. It has been difficult getting this one put together properly and Hurricane Rita has not helped at all.

I intend to make a decision by this evening, but am also looking for your input. Please post up your feelings about postponing it one way or the other. 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tom. Katrina and Rita may have put a dampner on fund raising for the short term. Thats understandable and expected.

But alot of us would still like to get together. How about if we still have the one October 15th, but scale it back a tad. Just kinda make it a "Gathering" benifiting TOBA. We can still get TOBA some pocket money and use this as a motivator for the bigger FR this spring?????

We havent had a big gathering for awhile. We have alot of new folks here that we all want to meet. Its a good time to do just that!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BTW. If another FR is to be scheduled for the spring, lets keep it away from March. I have a FR I will be promoting very hard for March.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

It is true that there is alot of suffering going on very near us all. And alot of us in this area are drained...physically, emotionally and financially. 

I'd stay away from march, too as the weather can be iffy. Late April or so is a good time as tax day has passed and we can all mellow out some and see what direction our year should be headed...

Thanks


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> It is true that there is alot of suffering going on very near us all. And alot of us in this area are drained...physically, emotionally and financially.


Drew, you have hit the proverbial nail right on the head! Many of us are really drained right now. A lot of our members/supporters work in industries or jobs that have been impacted by the storms. I know BrewGod has got to be pretty busy right about now.

Gary, You got a RC thing going in March? I like Drew's idea of a fun raiser just after the-taxman-cometh-day in April.

Tom


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Drew, PM coming at ya.


Tom


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Drew, you have hit the proverbial nail right on the head! Many of us are really drained right now. A lot of our members/supporters work in industries or jobs that have been impacted by the storms. I know BrewGod has got to be pretty busy right about now.
> 
> Gary, You got a RC thing going in March? I like Drew's idea of a fun raiser just after the-taxman-cometh-day in April.
> 
> Tom


Tom. We have a Charity race benefiting the Shriners hospital for Children scheduled for March 3-4th


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

While I'd be really bummed to hear it get cancelled, whatever is best for TOBA and everyone else is what is most important. I think Gary's idea for making it more of a gathering benefiting TOBA sounds really good. That way we can still all get together, at least. Be it this fall or in the spring, I'll be at the fundraiser.

Juan V.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Tom, busy is a slight understatement, however, that being said, I'll be there whatever is decided.


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

Tom,

Yes, many of us are reeling from the fallout from the hurricanes, and we are in desperate need of some R & R.

However, I have noticed over the years that whenever a group looses momentum, it is usually doomed.

What I sense is that what is needed now is a laid back gathering of like minded friends, in order to lay plans for the future, when batteries and bank accounts are replenished.

Might I suggest that the planned TOBA gathering go forward, even if it means that the fundraiser just barely breaks even.

I can assure you that *this family will not let you down!*

Jim


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JIM_D said:


> Tom,
> 
> Yes, many of us are reeling from the fallout from the hurricanes, and we are in desperate need of some R & R.
> 
> ...


Jim. I dont understand what you mean about a group being doomed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tom. Check PM


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Mark, Glad to hear from you. I rode the storm out about 20 miles north of Livingston! The cousins we stayed with had a number of trees come down with one landing gently on the roof of his house. Also had a huge pecan tree come down. I'll have enough pecan wood for bbq to last a year!

Jim, I don't know what to say about going on with a gathering just to break even. A gathering has been mentioned. I would be willing to have a gathering rather than a full blown shindig and just auction off the fishing trips we have. I don't know if BillyStix has shipped his rods yet, but they could be auctioned as well.

I would still have to have law enforcement for the evening because of the alcohol. It's a county requirement. If we did a gathering from 4 - 10 PM with a little bbq and jamming, it would cost $300 for L/E. 

Y'all speak up! There will be a decision made today.

Tom


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just like my sig on the TOBA forum.

*Treat the earth well: it was not given to you by your parents, it was loaned to you by your children. We do not inherit the Earth from our Ancestors, we borrow it from our Children. - Ancient Indian Proverb *


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

I say let's go forward. I Attended the Texas Tree Conference this week and we had some conversations if anybody would show up, as most are arborists and foresters, ended up being the best conference ever.

The show must go on!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Brewgod said:


> I say let's go forward. I Attended the Texas Tree Conference this week and we had some conversations if anybody would show up, as most are arborists and foresters, ended up being the best conference ever.
> 
> The show must go on!


Im with ya Mark!


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

Gary, 

When ever a group looses momentum, (and opts for a lengthy recess or cooling off period) what usually happens is that the members loose focus, cohesiveness, and the ability to respond to critical timing.

The members (individually) get involved in other pursuits, and begin to go their seperate ways. 

Eventually they loose touch with each other, and the original aims and goals of the group become impossible to accomplish.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Tom,

We'll be there and show our support whenever.

I'd like to suggest you hold off making the final postponing decision until tomorrow though. Monday's are the busiest day for this board, and you'll get lots more input (and support).


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Tom - Check your PMs


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

We still plan to be there later in the day unless the weather is not cooperative for fishing. Then we'd be there earlier.
Bob


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jan, your PM box is full. Better leave it full. LOL


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

JIM_D said:


> Gary,
> 
> When ever a group looses momentum, (and opts for a lengthy recess or cooling off period) what usually happens is that the members loose focus, cohesiveness, and the ability to respond to critical timing.
> 
> ...


Not much chance of that happening in this situation. TOBA was formed because private property owners and developers thought that their stuff was more important than the public. Fishermen were scorned and belittled.

TOBA has been being run by a relatively small group of people for the benefit of a great many. Those of us who actively work it are not about to let up.

The City of Galveston has just gotten slapped by the Department of Interior because of a total lack of ADA access. The DoI has given the city one year to make amends and is requiring monthly progress reports. That would not have happened had it not been for TOBA members.

The reason the DoI could do such a good job was because TOBA members escorted the National Park Service investigators on their inspection of Galveston's beaches.

I have an article coming out in the October issue of Texas Fish and Game under the recreational fishing alliance. It's about Galveston and beach access issues.

I was quoted in an article in the Boston Globe on September 18th about the deterioration of the OBA. The article was about a Michigan Supreme Court case that determined that all of the 3200 miles of shoreline belonged to the public and the private property owners had to give the public access.

The Land Commissioner just informed the City of Galveston that they no longer have the authority to close a section of beach that is "seasonal" access in the new beach access plan because the area does not meet the presumptive requirements of the beach/dune rules. Commissioner Patterson took the time to personally send us an email informing us of the decision.

We intend to stop all federally funded beach projects where the areas are not in compliance with federal access laws for people with disabilities. We have the contacts with the federal government to pull it off.

There is a lot of stuff happening that most people never see. We will continue to request the good members send public comments whenever they are needed and I fully expect they will accommodate us.

Off of soap box now!

Speak UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I think y'all have hit the sentiment on the head. I plan to be there regardless of the decision, but I would just as soon have a gathering on Sam's Beach (what better place for a gathering to assist a group trying to keep the beaches open?) with three or four auction items, no need for L/E, and all the spirit of a normal TTMB gathering. TOBA could raise a thousand or so dollars to stay afloat, then we could plan the mother of all fundraisers for the Spring (April or May).

Like I said, I'll be there either way. Just tell me where to show up and what I can do to help. I am at your disposal from 10/13 - 10/16.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JIM_D said:


> Gary,
> 
> When ever a group looses momentum, (and opts for a lengthy recess or cooling off period) what usually happens is that the members loose focus, cohesiveness, and the ability to respond to critical timing.
> 
> ...


Not gonna happen here bro!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Sam's beach sounds wonderful to me too. It's been too long since I got to spend a long weekend on the sand.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I might have the weekend off. My truck cant make the haul. I dont have a fishing license and I lost my rods and coolers in storage.

Ill be on 288 and 8 with my thumb sticking out!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Okay,

I have made a decision on the fun raiser. Scary, I know, but a decision has been made. I have had a significant amount of input from some of the more stalwart members who have been with us since the beginning. The consensus seems to be that we should put off a full blown fundraiser and have a gathering that is relaxing, fun and stress free.

So, that being said, I am going to postpone the fun raiser until April/May of 2006. In its stead, we will have a beach gathering on October 15th at Sam's Beach on Follett's Island. At this gathering, we will auction off two guided fishing trips that were donated for the fun raiser. One will be with CAPT Elliott and one will be with CAPT Black - provided they agree to do it in this fashion.

There may be a rod or two auctioned, but I will have to let you know a little later.

I will donate a brisket for the event and some good cheer.

I want to express a very sincere thank you to all of you who have been supporting TOBA. You have kept us going.

Tom


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*fund raiser put off*

*well*
* i have been looking and reading what you guys and ladies have had to say aboutputting it off until summer, i really dont have much voice in your decision, perhaps in some ways it might be best one never knows.*
* now at this point, what do i do about the 2 rods built and ready to ship on monday the 3rd?*
* would you want me to ship so that you can have an auction at the beach, then perhaps if i am still kickinnnnnn in may i could rebuild for toba again.*
* now i ask for you guys to give me some feed back on this latest change in regards to the custom billystix that i have, i will hold up shipping say until wed or thur after i see what response i get from the group.*
* do i ship or do i just sit on my donation, i will say this i am in favor of going ahead and shipping, as i want to help out but i also want toba to get top dollar for the rods.*
* once again my friends please let stix know how you feel.*
* looking forward to your response.*
* stix*


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Billy,

Thank you, again, for being so generous.

Go ahead and ship the rods to TOBA and we'll auction them at the beach with a minimum opening bid that will do them justice.

Ship to:

TOBA
c/o Tom Brown
3906 Antascosa Key
Galveston, TX 77554

Tom Brown
President, T.O.B.A.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Okay,
> 
> I have made a decision on the fun raiser. Scary, I know, but a decision has been made. I have had a significant amount of input from some of the more stalwart members who have been with us since the beginning. The consensus seems to be that we should put off a full blown fundraiser and have a gathering that is relaxing, fun and stress free.
> 
> ...


Tom. April could posibly be interfering with other events. Late May should be ok though.

PS. Im bummed out that the event has been postponed.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> Jan, your PM box is full. Better leave it full. LOL


 Why? Whatcha gonna send me big boy?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> Why? Whatcha gonna send me big boy?


I was mad and didnt agree with your stance on the difference between a gathering, and a fundraiser. And thought the desisions made by TOBA should be made by the most active TOBA members with TOBAs interests coming first.

Its probably a good thing its been awhile ago. I have cooled off and am more apathetic now.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Gary,

I'm glad you're bummed about it. That tells me the fire is still there, like i needed to figure that out!!!!!!!! lol

Seriously, though, folks. I had a lot of things to consider in making this decision. There are so many things that had to be taken into account, making the decision was not easy.

However, I am still looking forward to a great gathering at the beach. I think we could all use a relaxing break.

Jan,

A gathering is not the same as a TOBA fundraiser, as you well know. However, there are very blurry lines separating TOBA and TTMB (and TKF, also). A gathering that will generate some funds for TOBA is well justified. 

See you there?

Tom


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> I was mad and didnt agree with your stance on the difference between a gathering, and a fundraiser. And thought the desisions made by TOBA should be made by the most active TOBA members with TOBAs interests coming first.
> 
> Its probably a good thing its been awhile ago. I have cooled off and am more apathetic now.


 LOL. If you think my opinion had anything to do with the postponement of the fundraiser you are surely mistaken.

As far as being active in TOBA, it is my understanding that TOBA needs all of its members. If it weren't for the legions of (less active) supporters out there who are willing to send email, write letters, etc. the core group would appear to be pretty lonesome.

I know you are disappointed. Probably should just leave it at that bro.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> As far as being active in TOBA, it is my understanding that TOBA needs all of its members. If it weren't for the legions of (less active) supporters out there who are willing to send email, write letters, etc. the core group would appear to be pretty lonesome.


Jan,

You are very astute! and exactly right. You folks who aren't in the middle of the fight every day, but take the time to respond when we ask for help with public comments or public input to legislatures are the ones who keep this thing moving forward.

All others:

We have a gathering at Sam's Beach scheduled for the 15th. Lorraine and I are going to be there. Hopefully it will be a little bit bigger than that!

Tom


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> LOL. If you think my opinion had anything to do with the postponement of the fundraiser you are surely mistaken.
> 
> *The timing was wrong IMHO.*
> 
> ...


*Im funny that way. I never give up! *


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Daymn, I split all that wood, I reserved my spot for the travel trailer at baycliff, I had it all lined out to have the big yeller pit delivered.... I need a drink now, please no one bash me cause I ain't in the f'ing mood.......

LONG LIVE TOBA, we ain't done yet


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Hey Darrell - Can the big yeller pit find it's way to Sam's Beach?? I can donate a vehicle to get it down there if'n the Chebby ain't up to it!  Also, we've been known to use a little wood at the beach. We just need some people to bring their kids to dig the pit! 

We still need all of our TOBA supporters at Sam's Beach. There WILL be some fundraising done, and I'm bringing some cash. 

Hey Drew - Ya think Freako Suave's got a couple generators and a flatbed?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Not gonna bring the pit to the beach...Period... It's a rust thang.....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I hear ya bro! Anyone have a pit that ain't quite as purty as the yeller pit?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Is the Pavillion still reserved?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Gary said:


> Is the Pavillion still reserved?


Yes, for the time being. What ya thinking?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Daymn, I split all that wood, I reserved my spot for the travel trailer at baycliff, I had it all lined out to have the big yeller pit delivered.... I need a drink now, please no one bash me cause I ain't in the f'ing mood.......
> 
> LONG LIVE TOBA, we ain't done yet


Darrell,

Sorry to have put you out with the pit and stuff. I realize that a cookin' setup like that takes a bunch of work.

We had a tough decision to make and I knew some folks wouldn't be happy about it. However, it was the right thing to do.

And, we are far from done!


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Please let it be something good Gary. I can't make it to Sam's Beach on the 15th, but the Pavillion at Bayshore I can do that day.
I didn't even know that the fundraiser was being postponed. I hadn't read the thread in awhile. Guess that's what happens when I fall asleep on the job.

Kay


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Not gonna bring the pit to the beach...Period... It's a rust thang.....


I'll bring my ole rusted pit to the beach. The air at Sam's Beach can't do anything to it that the air in Sea Isle hasn't already done! it'll handle one or two briskets.

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Darrell,
> 
> Sorry to have put you out with the pit and stuff. I realize that a cookin' setup like that takes a bunch of work.
> 
> ...


Really I think you made the right decision, with all the storm donations and all going on..... However I will be ready when your ready for me...... You know I will be there for TOBA, always have, always will......And we are way far from done.....Because I belive in ya'll...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tom. Is there any chance of *not *scheduling the FR for April? Can we wait untill late May? Were running into a scheduling conflict and these changes in plans can really mess me up on our Shriners FR.


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

Watch out for graduations going on in late May


James


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

May has worked really well over the past few years! Plus the fishing is just a tad bit steadier for most folks!!!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Yes for May (mid May)*



FishFinder said:


> May has worked really well over the past few years! Plus the fishing is just a tad bit steadier for most folks!!!


nmsg


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Works for me!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

The next one will be set for a date, which will be announced at a later date, and will stay as that date. The reason we got hung up this year is that we kept on looking at what all of the other organizations and/or individuals had going on and kept backing up our date.

I can go for mid-May, but once the date is set, it is not going to change, God willing and the creek don't rise.

Tom


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

It would still be cool outside in March, and fishin is kikk arse then too.... JMHO....


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I'm up for a date!......... Sorry Tom, just some humor. My rod rack will be waiting, unless you want to do it at the gathering. Let me know!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

CoolChange©© said:


> I'm up for a date!......... Sorry Tom, just some humor. My rod rack will be waiting, unless you want to do it at the gathering. Let me know!


Rick,

I will leave that up to you. If you want to auction it off at the gathering, bring it and it will be a surprise. Just PM me first so I'll be sure to bring enough dinero!

Darrell,

I'm with you. I, being an old damned yankee, like the cooler weather. Of course, I don't venture into the water much till after it hits 80F. We'll pick a date within the next couple of weeks and announce it. Then it will be up to everybody to make it if they can.

Tom


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Rick,
> 
> I will leave that up to you. If you want to auction it off at the gathering, bring it and it will be a surprise. Just PM me first so I'll be sure to bring enough dinero!
> 
> Tom


Tom, if I did that there might be accusations of insider trading! LOL! I'll bring it and have another one ready for the big one. Deal?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Rick,

That works for me, just fine. You gotta bring the Ovation with you, too!

Tom


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Good move Tom*

I provided security for the Chamber's Jumbo Gumbo Cookoff at the spillway for eight years in a row. It was always in October back then and I can't count the number of times the event lost money because of the weather. Ultimately they moved it into the spring season as well. Fundraisers need to be just that, not fundspenders! Tight lines, Guy


Galveston Yankee said:


> The next one will be set for a date, which will be announced at a later date, and will stay as that date. The reason we got hung up this year is that we kept on looking at what all of the other organizations and/or individuals had going on and kept backing up our date.
> 
> I can go for mid-May, but once the date is set, it is not going to change, God willing and the creek don't rise.
> 
> Tom


----------

